# Who has the most miles (piston slap oriented)



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I put this in "general" rather than technical. Wondering when and if this is coming up the pike (so to speak) with the goat farm here  

Anyone know if GM "fixed" the infamous LS1 (all third engines for that matter) piston slap ????

For instance, on my SS Camaro, got a complete new LS1 put in at 35,805 miles due to nasty piston slap that occurs after about a minute and a half after cold start up. Goes away after engine at NOT.

4 of my 8 cylinder walls were out of round by .002 from top to bottom.

Was told by service manager that pistons now coated with Nylon/Teflon instead of just teflon (early LS1's) but at 25K the coating still wears off and piston slap would be back. Not MIGHT or COULD, but WOULD.

Guess what? 23K and slap was back 

There's a class action suit claiming the gen III engines flawed since there's no piston skirt, causing the slap. (I elected not to join the suit - don't care for that kind of law)


----------



## Marty (Oct 7, 2004)

Anyone know if GM "fixed" the infamous LS1 (all third engines for that matter) piston slap ????




I only have 150 miles on my GTO. I sure hope they have the problem solved. I dont need anything like that to look foward to!


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Gee, thank God I started car-pooling to work. If I didn't, I'd probably have about 8000 miles on mine so far, instead I have about 6400. I hope this doesn't occur, I'm not going to be real happy if it does. That doesn't say much about GM to me now either (and I don't like Ford)


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

I have been following the Corvette and learned that GM has fixed piston slap with LS-2. Many improvments in the LS-2 over the LS-1--Heads - Pistons and Rings - Cam - Cooling all and up to 400HP.

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, I haven't ever heard of a problem with piston slap. All news to me! 

I know that our Corvette has over 50,000 on it, and just this last weekend, the temps were cool. No piston slap occured.


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

Piston slap is common in high output motors with Aluminum blocks. Its due to the rate of expansion between the pistons and cylinder walls. Its a know problem far beyond GM. 

Have you ever heard a Honda V-6 cold start. Almost run for cover, but since it hammers from the first day, everything thinks thats just the nature of the beast. 

Do not think that piston slap is a failure of the motor. My 97 Camaro, hammered, but always ran like a champ. Everyone wants power, speed, and gas mileage, but they dont want to give up anything. 

There is no fix for piston slap. If it gets bad, you can always top engine clean the motor. Its a very common fix, most dealer do it through the injectors for 1.0 hour plus $38 for the clean. Pouring it directly into the cylinders and allowing it to sit overnight works a lot better. Cleans almost all the carbon build-up out of the motor.


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

79TA&04GTO said:


> Gee, thank God I started car-pooling to work. If I didn't, I'd probably have about 8000 miles on mine so far, instead I have about 6400. I hope this doesn't occur, I'm not going to be real happy if it does. That doesn't say much about GM to me now either (and I don't like Ford)


If you allow them to pull the motor down and put new pistons in it. You will not be happy. SO what if theres a little clatter on start up. 

Ford sucks, they treat there customers like dirt.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

i had that same problem in my 99 grand am gt, you'd think the idiot engineers would fix that instead of letting it go.....will that cause harm in the long run?


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

I have yet to see any real problems with piston slap at any of my dealers. Mostly its just a customer annoyance. The 5.3L are real bad at it. I see them in the shop all the time with 100k+ for basic oil change and maintenance, no warranty history at all.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

wick said:


> I have yet to see any real problems with piston slap at any of my dealers. Mostly its just a customer annoyance. The 5.3L are real bad at it. I see them in the shop all the time with 100k+ for basic oil change and maintenance, no warranty history at all.


all righty then....

www.pistonslap.com

well, scratching and scarring of cylinder wall linings is going to 
1. bring down power
2. increase consumption of oil

i'm just praying they fixed it, but my research shows it ain't so


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

wick said:


> I have yet to see any real problems with piston slap at any of my dealers. Mostly its just a customer annoyance. The 5.3L are real bad at it. I see them in the shop all the time with 100k+ for basic oil change and maintenance, no warranty history at all.


You got a 2005 GTO ALREADY? I was asking my dealer just last night when they expect delivery of the 05's and he's telling me it could be at least a month or two before they get their first one in. Mind if I ask what you paid for it?? :confused


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

Stayingeast said:


> You got a 2005 GTO ALREADY? I was asking my dealer just last night when they expect delivery of the 05's and he's telling me it could be at least a month or two before they get their first one in. Mind if I ask what you paid for it?? :confused



I do not have the 05 yet, it is suppost to be at the dealer by the end of December. 

I am a GM employee so it was cheap.... They ordered 2 black ones for me. One is with the new hood and one without. I can not wait for it. Chewing finger nails. Dying to get rid of my Trailblazer.


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

westell said:


> all righty then....
> 
> www.pistonslap.com
> 
> ...


I have yet to see a single one that has been torn down that had any scoring of the cylinder walls. I have driven a couple new 6.0L LS2, and they are quiet, plus very quick. Power delivery is very smooth.


----------

